# A Friend Found an Old Camera in a Garage....



## Lonnie1212 (Jun 14, 2020)

My friend Laurie found an old camera in a garage.  I cannot identify what it is by the picture.  But I asked her to hold onto it until I got an idea.  Does anyone recognize what might be pictured here?  I know it is only one picture.  Thank you, Lonnie


----------



## compur (Jun 14, 2020)

Looks like part of a banquet camera.

Then again maybe it's a coffee table.


----------



## Lonnie1212 (Jun 14, 2020)

I had to look up banquet camera on the internet.  It gave me something to search on.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 15, 2020)

The wiiiiide format is the banquet camera clue.


----------



## IanG (Jun 15, 2020)

Measure the glass size and get it out and opened up.  I think the image is distorting the apparent size.

Ian


----------



## compur (Jun 15, 2020)

Value would depend on condition, of course, but if it includes film holders  in decent condition, they can be worth some $ as well.


----------

